# Need help with new build



## 7amada (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey Guys,

Need help of all the wood wizards in this forum. I am planning out a house bed for my son and want to give a try and some hand work with joinery. I dont want to buy plans and want to plan this out myself.

I have figured out most of them but I am stuck on one corner. See bottom circled in red. Any ideas?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I mean, this kind of depends on what tools you have and your skills? Dowels would be an option, though tricky with those angles as shown. Crude option is screws just drilled through the top and plugged. If you have more skill a bridle joint would be a nice option.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can do variants of mortise and tenon. Mortising into end grain can be a little troublesome depending on what sort of tools you'll be using.

Japanese carpenters use complex joints for this sort of thing. There are books available on the topic.


----------



## 7amada (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah I figured this can get complicated easily. Trying my best not to go the easy route with pockets screws or something.

A bridal joint is not a bad idea. What you think if i connected piece A and B with a bridal joint and did a through mortise on both piece A and B and did a tenon on Piece C to pin everything together if that makes any sense. (see below)


----------



## 7amada (Jan 3, 2021)

> Yeah I figured this can get complicated easily. Trying my best not to go the easy route with pockets screws or something.
> 
> A bridal joint is not a bad idea. What you think if i connected piece A and B with a bridal joint and did a through mortise on both piece A and B and did a tenon on Piece C to pin everything together if that makes any sense. (see below)
> 
> ...


Nevermind, realized that wont work


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The item shown does *not* have the horizontal stringer "C". The 2×4 rafters and sides are *mitered*. The 1×4 horizontal stringers tie the front and rear frames together at the base of the rafters. The tops of the frames are connected with a 4×4 and the bed frame is 2×6.

There is no need for stronger joinery because the only thing it has to hold up is itself and the canopy drape.


----------



## 7amada (Jan 3, 2021)

> The item shown does *not* have the horizontal stringer "C". The 2×4 rafters and sides are *mitered*. The 1×4 horizontal stringers tie the front and rear frames together at the base of the rafters. The tops of the frames are connected with a 4×4 and the bed frame is 2×6.
> 
> There is no need for stronger joinery because the only thing it has to hold up is itself and the canopy drape.
> 
> - Madmark2


Madmark,

This is gonna be for a 3 yr old boy. Im not worried about the weight it has to hold up but about movement side to side in the y-axis and x-axis


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Screw the miters together after gluing. Its more apt to fall forward than to the side.

Horizontal stringer "C" only give jr. something to swing from.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Are you perhaps getting confused by the optical illusion of the picture? But thos cross pieces don't go the way you are drawing them.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Or, maybe this way:


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The horizontal brace only runs on the sides, not the ends. It's fine to put one on the end, recommended even, but it might make it so you'd have to duck to walk into the bed from the end.


----------



## nutsandbolts (Oct 16, 2012)

Take 2×4 piece of wood, for the right side diagonal frame member.
Cut the end square, a 90 degree cut.
Use a router to make a mortise, for a loose tenon. Use 1/2-inch diameter router bit.
Take 1/2 inch wood, and round the edges with a rasp. Cut a loose tenon longer than you need. Plane the thickness for a nice slip fit.

Use mitre saw to cut the square end of the 2×4, to the angle you need, for your frame.


----------



## nutsandbolts (Oct 16, 2012)

Another option is the mitred half lap joints.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Are you perhaps getting confused by the optical illusion of the picture? But thos cross pieces don't go the way you are drawing them.
> 
> - SMP


They do in post #3 and #4.
Me thinks LR was just suggesting an alternate way to do what the OP suggested(but wont work) in post #3.
I speak LeeRoy for the most part…even when he doesn't speak.


----------



## 7amada (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank you guys. Love this forum, a lot of helpful ideas.

Whats not helpful is your wife changing ideas lol. See pic below. This is the design she decided to choose for us to kind of imitate. it does not have the diagonal runners which will make my life easier.










for joint A: I designed this joint on sketch. not 100% sure of the name.









for joint B: I was thinking something like this wood be cool to try out and not tooooo hard.









for joint C: I was going to keep it simple and use my Festool domino to join these two pieces

for joint D: I am still not sure. trying a few different things on sketchup

what you guys think,


----------

